# What to do with extra



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

milk? I am going to be milking again after several years where I didn't. But I now have less children at home. So less people. I will milk only once a day and have a calf or two on Cocoa so I don't have to milk the second time.
I have made yogurt, mozzarella cheese and butter. It seems like I still can get overloaded. I would raise a pig on it but dh says it's too hard too load them when it comes time to butcher. We don't have a place for that and our ground is pretty hilly.
Do any of y'all have some other ideas? I don't want to make soap either. I have to work in dh's plumbing business, work on our 2 farms and keep house. I feel overwhelmed sometimes just keeping up with that and my garden and canning. But I would like some suggestions.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you made cottage cheese? There are a couple of recipes in this forum for Velveeta-like cheese and farmer's cheese that do not take a lot of pressing. Do you have access to a separator? If so, separate the milk right away. At least that will cut down on the milk build up in the refrigerator. Can you give some of the milk away to a neighbor?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Chickens like milk too! Do you have any? If not, they are far easier to deal with than a pig. Or maybe adopt a dozen cats? No seriously, chickens are better!


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

puddings, cream pies, chickens, dogs, cats, offer it to neighbors for their animals and trade for things you need. We have been awash in eggs and milk --goats-- and live in spring and early summer on scrambled eggs, things made with ricotta and other soft cheeses like lasagna and other creamy noodle kinds of cassroles, lots of desserts that used milk, etc. It's odd having to really think about how to get rid of too much of something that's eaten, isn't it! Although I have three children at home, only 2 drink milk, one excessively, though.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Shagbarkmtcatle, 

We get rid of extra milk normal after it be skimmed, to the pigs mixed with 60%bran & 40%pollard, and them we sell the pigs, 

People are always looking for pork, hams & Bacon. 

You could also look at getting registered as a home-farm boutique cheese producer so you can *sell* to the *public *for the *farm-gate* like grape grower sell wine for the cellar door in boutique wineries .


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi Shagbarkmtcatle,
> 
> We get rid of extra milk normal after it be skimmed, to the pigs mixed with 60%bran & 40%pollard, and them we sell the pigs,
> 
> ...


Hi Mountain Mike from Australia. that's neat, I always wanted to go to Australia. Maybe someday.

I don't have time to make cheese and sell it. Right now I sell eggs, beef and lamb. But I don't have to process those. Plumbing office works uses up a big bulk of my time. Maybe in the future.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

if y ou get over run, let the oldest out of fridge, let it curdle and feed to chickens

make custard with eggs and milk, cottage cheese like mentioned is easy and quick

cream soups usually use milk not cream

alfredo sauces gravey, chocolate milk lol


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I make easy cheese like cherve ans ricotta and freeze them. I have cheese all summer long that way.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

If it is legal to sell it in your state you might try selling it. It is a hot commodity in many parts of the country. I think you can go to westonprice.org and get on a list to sell it in your area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

madness said:


> Chickens like milk too! Do you have any? If not, they are far easier to deal with than a pig.


Ditto! Perfect food for chickens, or raise a pig to butcher.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> milk? ... I feel overwhelmed sometimes just keeping up with that and my garden and canning. ...


Option A.) Put 2 calves on Cocoa and don't milk her at all.
Option B.) If members of household want milk, Let *them* milk Cocoa!

Overwhelmed often precedes burnout leading to contempt of things we truly enjoy. Schedule some time for yourself, treat yourself with that favorite cup of Tea or a hot bath with *special soap* ...LOL!


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Up North said:


> Option A.) Put 2 calves on Cocoa and don't milk her at all.
> Option B.) If members of household want milk, Let *them* milk Cocoa!
> 
> Overwhelmed often precedes burnout leading to contempt of things we truly enjoy. Schedule some time for yourself, treat yourself with that favorite cup of Tea or a hot bath with *special soap* ...LOL!


:goodjob: That's too cute. I am treating myself everyday with wonderful soap!

I like to milk but I just wanted other ideas, I forgot about feeding my chickens with it. That's a great idea. It will save me feed. Dh just said we will be raising pigs again. So there goes some more


----------



## Heritage (May 30, 2005)

does anyone happen to have an evaporated milk or sweetened condensed milk recipe that can be canned?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Heritage said:


> does anyone happen to have an evaporated milk or sweetened condensed milk recipe that can be canned?


If you can the excess milk it will be like evaporated milk. I like canning it via boiling water bath, it discolors if you pressure can it.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Pudding! It's only 2 or 3 cups but it's a start! We make pudding every other day now that we have fresh milk!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Mamajohnson, or anyone else.... how long do you water bath your goat milk? And what causes it to turn out like evap??(on a search for canning milk here)


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I used to soak corn in milk overnite for our roosters we were raising to butcher. Any grain will do though.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Goat Servant said:


> Mamajohnson, or anyone else.... how long do you water bath your goat milk? And what causes it to turn out like evap??(on a search for canning milk here)


Process it for one hour. That is pints, I don't do quarts. I would think quarts would take a little longer. I think it is the boiling for an hour part that makes it like evap. milk. I did some that had a lot of cream last time, so each jar has about 1/4 inch of cream on it! I can't wait to see how that will do, but I won't open it until I need it. We have tons of milk right now.

I have a recipe for making sweet condensed milk, and I have pondered canning that up. But, have not done it yet.


----------

